# All Maryland Reptile Show 06Jun15



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi All-

I will be vending at the All Maryland Reptile show this weekend in Havre de Grace, MD.

All Maryland Reptile Show


I will have plenty of feeder insects including 5 types of Fruit flies, several types of springtails and woodlice.
In addition, I will have the following frogs available:


Lorenzo tinctorius(limited numbers of juvies)
Sexed pairs of bakhuis tinctorius
Yellow terribilis (limited number of juvies)
luecamelas
Brazilian yellowhead tinctorius
Azureus tinctorius
Patricia tinctorius
Epipedobates tricolor "Zarayunga"
Ameerega trivittatus "Red" (juveniles)
captive bred Mantella aurantiaca A.K.A.-golden mantellas (limited numbers)
and a few odds and ends

I will also have various plant clippings for sale as well as several types of live tropical mosses and some nice bromeliads.


Anyone planning to attend?
Thanks,
Randy


----------



## Chesney001 (Jan 15, 2014)

I may be there if I get out of work early. How much for a sexed pair of Bakhuis? Feel free to PM if you don't want to post in here.


----------

